# Favorite scope



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

what is your favorite scope ?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My Zeiss....Great glass.....


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm a big fan of my Nikon's the optics are great for the price, go to a store and just look through a couple different scopes


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

rob883 said:


> what is your favorite scope ?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

swarovski !


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Leopold VXIII is my favorite


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> swarovski !


 +1 :notworthy:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joebuck said:


> +1 :notworthy:


+2

I own Leupold, Meopta, Zeiss, Nikon, etc and I like the Bird the best.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

duckhunter said:


> Leopold VXIII is my favorite


 
Me too, 50 mm objective .


----------

